

Silk Road Trial: How the Dread Pirate Roberts Embraced Violence - SwellJoe
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/silk-road-trial-how-the-dread-pirate-roberts-embraced-violence/

======
duncan_bayne
... and this is what you get when you have an illegal black market in drugs:
bereft of access to the court system, operators rely on hit men to threaten,
assault and kill.

I say legalise the sale of _all_ drugs to adults, and allow legitimate sellers
to pursue debts and crimes through the courts like any other business would.

~~~
anonbanker
But how will governments have a black-ops budget without the black markets of
drugs? I doubt human trafficking is even close to as profitable.

